# Pre workout stimulation



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

After a good while out I have took up boxing and gym again, I have been working hard for the last 8 months trying to get my fitness up and my training is becoming a bit more serious again.

my question is what would you recommend to give an energy increase for boxing ?

I have used Eph in the past but this seams to be quite hard to get hold of now, I used to do body building about 8 years ago and used to use it to give me an energy boos while on a cycle


----------

